# How to wipe a Mini Mac, what to sell it for?



## chillbot (Jan 17, 2018)

I was going to post this in "gear talk" but then I realized it didn't really qualify as much more than an on/off question.

So I've only touched a mac computer once or twice in my life, bare with me.

I have a Mac Mini I bought in either 2014 or 2015 I forget. My assistant used it for a year. I'd like to sell it now. I don't currently have an assistant so my questions are:

1) How do I wipe it clean, I mean I can clean off the hard drives but do I need to do a complete wipe and reinstall of the OS to be safe or is there something similar to the registry I could wipe of all personal data. If it was my main computer I would 100% reformat and reinstall the OS on the main drive, but I've never sold my main computer before. This is just a Mac that my assistant ran Logic on. What do you recommend?

2) What should I sell this computer for? I looked at the specs I think it is 2.3 GHz Intel Core i7, 16GB RAM, OSX 10.9.5. Whatever they are going for, I'd probably ask about 80% of that just to move it.

Thanks a ton for any help.

BTW I'm selling this great and awesome desk if anyone needs a desk.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 17, 2018)

Wiping Your Mac
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201065

How many cores is the Mac Mini, 2 or 4 (Click Apple at top left/About This Mac), Hard drive size and type (SSD, Fusion, or Spinner), and accessories included ? (keyboard, mouse, etc.).


----------



## chillbot (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks for the info. Consider it wiped.

It is 4 core, the internal drive is 1TB SATA. Can include keyboard and mouse if needed.

Claims to be "late 2012" whatever that means.

What do you think a fair price is?


----------



## chillbot (Jan 18, 2018)

Also selling a Apollo 8 Quad thunderbolt interface. If you buy the Apollo for $1,750 I'll throw in the Mac for free.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 18, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Also selling a Apollo 8 Quad thunderbolt interface. If you buy the Apollo for $1,750 I'll throw in the Mac for free.



Wow, that is a terrific deal, Matt. I used to own that same model Mini and it is a good little machine.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 18, 2018)

I have three of these of these exact models with dual SSDs as slaves. Why not keep this for travel?

If I had the $ right now I'd grab it. You should have no trouble selling this in a hurry I'd think since it's the last desirable Mini.


----------



## Karma (Jan 18, 2018)

I'll buy it!!

EDIT: The Mac Mini


----------



## chillbot (Jan 18, 2018)

givemenoughrope said:


> Why not keep this for travel?


Because I hate Macs with every fiber of my body?


----------



## chillbot (Jan 18, 2018)

Karma said:


> I'll buy it!!
> 
> EDIT: The Mac Mini


What's your offer?

And you are going to pay shipping to UK?


----------



## Karma (Jan 18, 2018)

chillbot said:


> What's your offer?
> 
> And you are going to pay shipping to UK?


I would of course pay shipping. Uhh... I'll let you start.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 18, 2018)

Karma said:


> Uhh... I'll let you start.


Let's start the bidding at $1.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 18, 2018)

Using Ebay as a guide about $550-600 looks to be average Chill. Perhaps a little more with the 16G Ram and accessories.



chillbot said:


> Thanks for the info. Consider it wiped.
> 
> It is 4 core, the internal drive is 1TB SATA. Can include keyboard and mouse if needed.
> 
> ...


----------



## chillbot (Jan 18, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Let's start the bidding at $1.





synthpunk said:


> Using Ebay as a guide about $550-600 looks to be average Chill. Perhaps a little more with the 16G, and accessories.


Oh wait. OK how about $500?


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 18, 2018)

I think that is very fair. I believe I got $750-800 ea for mine a couple years ago after I got my vader helmet 6 core. The quads are pretty valuable still because Apple in there infinite wisdom stopped making quad core mini's to force more imac sales.

Sure you don't want to have a Mac around though, just in case ?



chillbot said:


> Oh wait. OK how about $500?


----------



## chillbot (Jan 18, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Sure you don't want to have a Mac around though, just in case ?



Yuck. Next thing you know iTunes will spread through the whole studio.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 18, 2018)

OK, we will let you enjoy your windows media player 



chillbot said:


> Yuck. Next thing you know iTunes will spread through the whole studio.


----------



## Luke W (Jan 18, 2018)

I've bought two of those models off Craigslist, each for $500. One had 4GB RAM, the other had 8GB. With your 16GB RAM, I would add another $100 to your price. $600 would be a very good deal - I wouldn't sell for lower than that, unless you just want to move it quickly.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 19, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Using Ebay as a guide about $550-600 looks to be average Chill. Perhaps a little more with the 16G Ram and accessories.





Luke W said:


> $600 would be a very good deal


How about $450 then.

I'm like a cow I like to mooooooooove things.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 19, 2018)

I bet if you put it on CL for $550 and sell it for $500 it will be gone by the end of the weekend.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 19, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> I bet if you put it on CL for $500 it will sell by the end of the weekend.


Craigslist brings out the crazies.

I can't deal with the crazies.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 19, 2018)

You saying were normal here ? 

Remember the old Swap Sheets ? lol



chillbot said:


> Craigslist brings out the crazies.
> 
> I can't deal with the crazies.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 22, 2018)

I sold it for $450 and threw in the free popcorn from the desk that I'm not selling. You guys missed out on a deal.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 22, 2018)

<---kicking self


----------



## Karma (Jan 22, 2018)

Bloody Nora.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jan 22, 2018)

More popcorn! When will it stop? Another deal I just can't resist after it's too late!

Seriously I have the same mini and it is so great I use a loaded Mac Pro as a slave.  But you're right about the iTunes virus, everytime I plug in my ipad for latency free TouchOSC- BOOM! You wanted to open iTunes right? Damn, you, Apple!


----------



## sndmarks (Jan 23, 2018)

The popcorn was good too!


----------

